# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Lajme nga informatika >  Medresanti 17-vjeçar shpik energji alternative

## Florim07

Shpikja ka të bëjë me një energji alternative për të ushqyer kompjuterin kur mungon energjia elektrike. 


Nëse shpikjet më të mëdha të njerëzimit kanë ardhur "nga halli", e tillë është edhe kjo që do t'ju tregojmë sot. Bledar Kazia është vetëm 17 vjeç dhe është nxënës në Medresenë e Kavajës në vitin e tretë. Ai ka menduar t'i shërbejë vetes dhe komunitetit me diçka që fillimisht iu duk të gjithëve e pabesueshme, por tashmë është realitet. Ka të bëjë me një energji alternative për të ushqyer kompjuterin kur mungon energjia elektrike. 

Bledi e shpjegon kështu, krijimin e tij; "Poshtë butonave të tastierës vendoset një bobinë dhe një magnet. Në kohën kur ne e shtypim butonin krijohet një shkëndijë magnetike vlera e së cilës rritet me shtypjen e butonave dhe energjia mekanike kthehet në energji elektrike. Më pas bëjmë lidhjen me një multi metër që tregon se me të vërtetë prodhohet energji". 

Por nuk mbaron këtu. Bledi shpjegon më tej se "Këtë energji ne e depozitojmë në një bateri të rikarikueshme. Bateria e merr energjinë duke shtypur tastat e tastierës. Ngjitur me baterinë është një llampë dhe kur ajo ndizet do të thotë që po karikohet. Në qoftë se në një lapë top shtypim një mijë herë tastat e kompjuterit do të karikonim një bateri 19 voltësh, pasi kjo është më e madhja. Në qoftë se jemi në rrugë ose në autobus dhe na duhet patjetër ta përdorim kompjuterin duke përdorur këtë projekt për 10 ose 15 minuta ne e karikojmë baterinë e lapë topit e cila mban 6 orë punë në të. Kur një bateri kompjuteri zgjatë dy ose tre orë, me këtë projekt ajo shkon në 6 orë. Është një projekt që kursen dhe prodhon energji". 
Energjia që prodhohet në këtë rast është energji alternative, pra nuk është korrent direkt, është alternativë. "Na duhet ta mbledhim njëherë energjinë pastaj ta përdorim". Ideja ka lindur verën e kaluar në kushtet e shtëpisë, më pas më fillimin e shkollës me ndihmën e profesorit të informatikës Salih Dede. 

Në fillim ka marrë çmimin e parë, në olimpiadën e Fizikës në Tiranë. Më pas është bërë e mundur që ky projekt të përfaqësojë Shqipërinë në një konkurs ndërkombëtar në Turkmenistan. Këtu Bledar Kazia është vlerësuar me medaljen e argjendit kjo i ka dhënë mundësin që po me këtë projekt të përfaqësojë Shqipërinë në Nevada të Amerikës. 

Kur e pyesim Bledin çfarë kanë menduar personat që kanë dëgjuar për shpikjen e tij!? Në fillim janë treguar mosbesues thotë ai, po kur juria ndërkombëtare e vlerësoi këtë projekt, atëherë gjithçka ishte më e qartë dhe shumë ndërruan mendim. 

Familja e tij jeton në Peshkopi ndërsa Bledari në Kavajë, fundjavave shkon në familje të prindërit të cilët nuk kanë ndonjë "dell" shkencëtari në fis por që janë të lumtur për djalin e tyre. 
Suksesi i shpikësit tonë nuk mbaron me kaq, gjatë kohës së qëndrimit në Turkmenistan, përfaqësuesit e Indisë kanë treguar interes për projektin e djaloshit shqiptar. 

Ajo që do ta bënte të lumtur është shpikësin është të bëhej i mundur prodhimi i tastierave të tilla që do i shërbenin shumë njerëzve, dhe për një gjë duket i lumtur Bledari që i ka shërbyer njerëzimit për diçka.

----------


## drenicaku

Ah te mos ishte medresant,do ishte shume me shpres dhenese.

----------


## abdurrahman_tir

> Ah te mos ishte medresant,do ishte shume me shpres dhenese.


hahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
 sa gallate.

ja njerez si puna jote do e çojne "perpara" kosoven

populli jone e thote nje fjale te urte:

kush leu mendjen e vet pelqeu

hajde tung

----------


## Baptist

"...15 minuta ne e karikojmë baterinë e *lapë topit "*
Haaaaaaaaaaaaa
Llapa e Topit te karkohet per 15 minuta nje "një bobinë dhe një magnet." poshte tastieres lol  :pa dhembe: 

I vetmi zbulim alternativ qe paska bere njeri prej me Dres anteve qe shkruan kete bukuri te rralle eshte emri alternativ i llaptopit:  "Lapë Topi !" lol - hahahaa...

----------


## Brari

lajm interesant..

po nuk kuptohet se bledari e ka realizuar kte apo ka mbetur ide..

aq sa shpjegon autori shkrimit nuk mund te vleresojme dicka te sakte..

un mendoj se nuk eshte fjala per "shkendija magnetike" sepse ska shkendija magnetike.. por bledari besoj une ka menduar te shfrytezoje fenomenin piezoelektrik.. dmth vetine qe kane kristale te vecanta si psh kuarci qe ne kushte te caktuara ky kristal  ne se i "bejme" nje goditje mekanike ne njerin skaj  na "prodhon"  elektricitet ne skajin tjeter.. ose e kunderta kur i japim elektricitet ketij kristali ne njerin skaj  perfitojm levizje mekanike ne skajin tjeter.. 
ne teknik kjo ka gjetur shum perdorime.. 
nejse..

mendoj se bledari do ket menduar qe  ne tastiere te vendoset nje shtrese mes butonave e kontakteve elektrike te tastieres.. e cila shtrese duhet te permbaje nen cdo buton nje kuarc te vogel i cili i kthen goditjet e gishtit mbi butonat ne shkendijza elektrike..  e keto grimca casti te cfaqjes se tensioni elektrik ti shkojne nje grumbulluesi a nje fare baterieje a nje fare kondensatori a dicka e tille..

mirpo kjo nuk behet dot nga bledaret tone..

por ata duhen pergezuar per idene..

e pi cigaren bledari?

mos perdor cakmak nga keto me xix elektrike?

sepse ajo ide eshte zbatuar dhe ne cakmaket e viteve te fundit..

rendesi ka qe rinija te guxoje te merret me teknik..ne vend te droges krimit e budalleqeve tjera.. 

urime..


..

----------


## benseven11

Krijimi i rrymes elektrike duke perdorur nje bobine me magnet nuk eshte ndonje shpikje gje e re.http://blog.usedcisco.com/?p=71
Rikarikimi i baterise nuk eshte shpikje,nuk eshte ndonje gje e re.
Jepi te dhenat rryme direkte dhe rryme alternative si DC dhe AC,jane termat nderkombetare se si njihen rryma e vazhduar direkte dhe rryma alternative.
DC=Direct current
AC=Alternative current.
Nuk eshte praktike... per ta ngarkuar laptopin jashte...ne autobuz,park aeroport....





> Shpikja ka të bëjë me një energji alternative për të ushqyer kompjuterin kur mungon energjia elektrike. 
> 
> 
> Nëse shpikjet më të mëdha të njerëzimit kanë ardhur "nga halli", e tillë është edhe kjo që do t'ju tregojmë sot. Bledar Kazia është vetëm 17 vjeç dhe është nxënës në Medresenë e Kavajës në vitin e tretë. Ai ka menduar t'i shërbejë vetes dhe komunitetit me diçka që fillimisht iu duk të gjithëve e pabesueshme, por tashmë është realitet. Ka të bëjë me një energji alternative për të ushqyer kompjuterin kur mungon energjia elektrike. 
> 
> Bledi e shpjegon kështu, krijimin e tij; "Poshtë butonave të tastierës vendoset një bobinë dhe një magnet. Në kohën kur ne e shtypim butonin krijohet një shkëndijë magnetike vlera e së cilës rritet me shtypjen e butonave dhe energjia mekanike kthehet në energji elektrike. Më pas bëjmë lidhjen me një multi metër që tregon se me të vërtetë prodhohet energji". 
> 
> Por nuk mbaron këtu. Bledi shpjegon më tej se "Këtë energji ne e depozitojmë në një bateri të rikarikueshme. Bateria e merr energjinë duke shtypur tastat e tastierës. Ngjitur me baterinë është një llampë dhe kur ajo ndizet do të thotë që po karikohet. Në qoftë se në një lapë top shtypim një mijë herë tastat e kompjuterit do të karikonim një bateri 19 voltësh, pasi kjo është më e madhja. Në qoftë se jemi në rrugë ose në autobus dhe na duhet patjetër ta përdorim kompjuterin duke përdorur këtë projekt për 10 ose 15 minuta ne e karikojmë baterinë e lapë topit e cila mban 6 orë punë në të. Kur një bateri kompjuteri zgjatë dy ose tre orë, me këtë projekt ajo shkon në 6 orë. Është një projekt që kursen dhe prodhon energji". 
> Energjia që prodhohet në këtë rast është energji alternative, pra nuk është korrent direkt, është alternativë. "Na duhet ta mbledhim njëherë energjinë pastaj ta përdorim". Ideja ka lindur verën e kaluar në kushtet e shtëpisë, më pas më fillimin e shkollës me ndihmën e profesorit të informatikës Salih Dede. 
> ...

----------


## Sturmgewehr

simbas asaj qe kam mesuar une mendoj se kjo nuk eshte praktike kjo vlen vetem en teori edhe nuk besoj se shtypja e butonave ne Tastjer do gjeneroje Ryme aq te madhe edhe nese gjeneron ndonj lloj intenziteti nje tastiere te mbushe nje bateri prej 3 volt do i duhen 1 jav.

----------


## benseven11

Vure kete ventilator ne ballkon.Era do rrotulloje ventilatorin,do krijoje rryme dhe mbush baterite lol.
http://www.gadgetshop.com/ViewAll/Mi...rger/EPN369074
Shume gje e bukur kjo,po me pelqen.
bateri USB per te ngarkuar.
http://www.gadgetshop.com/ViewAll/US...ries/EPN363606

Mund te ngarkohet edhe me panela solar(solar charger),por jane te shtrenjte.Vihen ne ballkon.Nje panel diellor per te krijuar rryme me fuqi 12 wat kushton mbi 200$.
====
Titulli i temes eshte keq.
"Energjia alternative"me sakte rryma alternative(AC) nuk u shpik nga Medresanti nga Peshkopija.
Eshte shpikur nga Lucian Galard dhe John Gibbs(patenta e shpikjes) ne 1881.

----------


## isLand

Na ka nderu patrioti  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

Kur lexova titullin thashe kishte shpikur cold fusion ky miku. E para e punes kjo smund te klasifikohet si shpike pasi te gjitha proceset edhe dukurite jane gjera ne perdorim qe te tjere I kane zbuluar. Zhnderimi I energjise mekanike ne energji elektrike eshte ne perdorim anembane ne bote ashtu funksjonon hidrocentrali, termocentrali, centrali berthamor, turbinat e eres etj. Teorikisht eshte gje e mire praktikisht eshte budallallik. Kushedi sa shtypje duhet te gjenerohen per te aritur nje energji te mjaftushme per te mbajtur kete kompjuter ne funksjonim. Po tani qe kompjuteri po I largohet tastjeres akoma me shume me teknologjite e prekjes edhe njofjes se prekjeve(apple iphone, microsoft touch screen, edhe ai projekti I microsoft surface a ca quhet) si di I veje halli per kete pseudo "energji alternative". Edhe nje gje qe nuk kuptova ishte perdorimi I magnetizimit. Megjithate pa pare nje skeme elektrike edhe elektronike te kesaj ideje eshte shpejt te flasesh. Pergesime mikut per idene edhe mundimin. Sa keq qe u prene shpresave hapesit te temes se e vuri aty medresene se do tregonta sa I mire eshte sistemi islam I mesimit po si eci. Perse duhet te permendeshe medreseja ne kete mes?

Ardi

----------


## hubejb

Shum te mire jeni hahahahha, cka keni zbuluar ju qe merreni me zhvleresimin e te tjereve?

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

Un e sbulova nji gje: Mu harxhuan nervat ne mes te temes.

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

> Shum te mire jeni hahahahha, cka keni zbuluar ju qe merreni me zhvleresimin e te tjereve?


Ne i kemi kembet ne toke nuk fluturojme me presh ne ***** si ju ... ketu nuk eshte forumi i fese ketu eshte informatika e shkenca ketu prejeni mire mendjen kur flisni se keni te beni me cuna qe dine se ca flasin jo njerez pa arsim si puna juaj.


Ardi

----------

